# How big of a spread



## NDSUFishing (Sep 17, 2012)

I am hoping to get into snow goose hunting and I am wondering how large of a spread I am going to need. I am still in college so I won't be buying new. What kind of spread should I be looking at all full bodies, all silo socks, or a mix? My friends have small spreads that can be added into it but I work on a farm and will have to hunt alone mostly.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Whatever you can afford. Sometimes small works but generally speaking a big spread of white for the snows. :thumb: Team up with some buddies and pool your money let the addiction begin.


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

If you're going to be hunting alone I'd go with wind socks no doubt. I put out 700+ Sillosocks by myself and it's not too bad. Sillosocks or white rocks are going to be the quickest IMHO. Probably find used sillosocks pretty cheap. Buy as many as you can afford and continue building year after year. I started with 20 dozen and was able to kill some


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Brand new Green Bay decoys are $45 a dozen. Just picked up my second spread of 1200 yesterday.


----------



## StackinSnows (Jan 16, 2011)

Some good advice so far. I just started running Slammer socks after years of hunting over Sillosocks. Wish I had found them earlier!

If you are planning on trafficking birds, I would try to run at least 300 to get the birds attention. Build it up a little every year! Good luck!!


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

First season hunted with 48. One goose. Hunt now with up to 200 socks of 3 different types and one person. Picture is from Saskatchewan last fall. It will get in your blood! Once a flock breaks for your set up you will be hooked and having the patience to wait and wait and wait. A real job prevents extended spring hunting so usually can only get out 4-5 days.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

StackinSnows said:


> Some good advice so far. I just started running Slammer socks after years of hunting over Sillosocks. Wish I had found them earlier!
> 
> If you are planning on trafficking birds, I would try to run at least 300 to get the birds attention. Build it up a little every year! Good luck!!


You run 300 slammer socks? are those the strofoam rectangles deals that hang of a string coming off a vertical 4ft pole, made by Scott Butz?


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty sure you thinking of reel wings there guy


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I use 400 fullbodys and it works great for me, in the fall thats plenty of decoys, in the spring more decoys the better.


----------

